# Atlanta, Sat. the 22nd...



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

This Sat. is Tobacco Worlds 10th Annv party. There will be 20 or so Companies represented with some of the Who's-Who of the cigar world on hand to boot... Rocky, David Blanco, the Cusano's, Argenese, etc... 
In the past the big door prize has been a box of Opus-X's...

Some of us from this and other boards will be at Tobacco World for the festivities, afterwords we will be headed over to Ole Stogie & Son in Lawrenceville to Herf it up a bit... Poker-Darts-Wii Games-Food-Byob... Any and Everyone is welcome to come on out and join in the fun...


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

The TW event is usually great. Free food and drinks and everything in the store is 25% off. If you have never been you need to go.​


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Dang! Got plans for Saturday or I would be there!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks to be a great day,,are the hours still noon to 8 pm?


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

I will definately be there again for this year. I went last year and won the bidding on the box of opus X "A"

Looking forward to seeing what'll be up for auction this year


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad I stumbled on this post! I've never been to Tobacco World and this is only a few miles from me... looks like I'll have to check it out.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

What time does this kick off today? I've got some free time. I may head up there in a few.


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

khubli said:


> What time does this kick off today? I've got some free time. I may head up there in a few.


It's going on right now...go go go! ...til 8 I think


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hanging out in the tent right now with Heliofire aracos discdog and some other local smokers I know


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm gonna try to head up after work...leave some good stuff for me!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Pete johnsons walking around chatting smoking a coh secretos


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it up there, I have been away all day doing family stuff. It sucks when you can't make an event that is only 5mins from your house.

Hope everyone had a great time and bought some good stuff


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It was a great day there,,picked up some good smokes with a 25% off deal so I got some cigars I have had my eye on to try. Talked with David Blanco for awhile and he stuffs my shirt with some free smokes,,great guy. I plan to go to these every year they come but man, what a crowd. Next year I will open the place up so I get a chair.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I stopped in for this as well, as a Newbie I figured it was a must see. Chatted with Rocky Patel some and the guys from Drew Estates - actually the 2nd time I'd seen the Drew Estates guys in a week. 

What a massive crowd, I had no idea it would be like this. The humi was like a sardine can the whole time I was there! Amazing.


----------

